# Blasc @Vista x32 (mal wieder)



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @all,

habe gerade Blasc auf meinem Vista x32 (Home Premium) installiert.

Nun meckert er beim Speichern der Pfad-Einstellungen zur wow.exe rum:

"Anzeigeoptionen werden nicht gespeichert, solange keine gültige WoW.exe/Launcher.exe angegeben ist."

An dem Ort, der ausgewählt ist, liegt eine LAUFFÄHIGE WoW.exe.

Kann es daran liegen, dass Blasc unter:

"C:\Program Files\buffed.de\Blasc" installiert wurde?

Selbst ein Ausführen als Administrator behebt das Problem nicht, und die UAP will ich nicht ausschalten.

Danke für Hilfe.

kaepteniglo


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2007)

Problem behoben.

Habe Blasc einfach unter D:\Blasc installiert, schon geht alles.

kann geclosed werden.


----------

